# 3" turkey load #5 for yotes



## bamajeepjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

will 3" turkey #4 in 20 gauge be good enough for yotes ,the reason i even ask is i got a good deal on 4 cases ,i always take a freind with me ,one with rifle the other with shotgun :sniper: i screwed up they are #5


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

:withstupid: sorry they are #5 3" mag for 20 gauge


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

keep your shots close, a 12 with larger shot would be better. these things don't die easily


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

#5 shot aint gonna do the trick... think about it, you shoot turkeys usually with at least a #4 shot or maybe a #2.. so how can you use a smaller shot like #5 for a yote? You better get a bigger shot than #5 if u wanna kill em, if you just wanna pepper them then the 5 will do fine..


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I shoot turkeys with a #6 and thats plenty big!! If you shoot #4 through and extra full choke, it will work! I have personally done it for coyotes.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

#4 XX-Full choke you think will work for coyotes? Out to what range?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I am an avid turkey hunter and when you shoot turkeys they don't make a load in #2, for minnesota anyway!! The shot sizes need to be #4,#5,or #6 and the turkey i shot last season was 50+ yards away. I do shoot a 12 gauge with #6 for turkeys. I prefer to shoot my 12gauge with an extra full choke with some buckshot at coyotes cause i can reach them further. If you were to keep your shots under 40 yards with an extra full turkey choke you should be able wack them dead with your 20 gauge. just make you sure you aim at vitals likt the chest or head cause if you hit them in the butt it is just makeing it sting really bad.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

fingerz42 said:


> #4 XX-Full choke you think will work for coyotes? Out to what range?


If there a 40 yards or closer, I believe it will knock em right down!!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, did not know that.. thanks for the tip. I just bought some BBB load and I can only shoot that with my modified choke. I might be better off shooting a XX-Full #2 shot.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I would actually perfer shooting #4buck, or 00buck through and xtra full choke. You get a lot longer range with it!! I would recommend pattern your shotgun at different ranges, with different load, and chokes and see what you like best.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

fingerz42,
IF you were to go to ebay and purchase a cheap extra full turkey choke like a .665 restriction or something similar and if you BBB is lead you will be amazed if pattern your gun the holes that you are put into plywood form 20 to maybe even 40 yards. I know buckshot blows some serious holes in it when i shoot at even 50 yards with it. If your BBB is lead could you let me know where you purchased it cuase i have been looking for some and i prefer BBB lead to be my first shot.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

my BBB was steel shot.. BTW, I only have an XX-Full choke and it can only shoot lead.. so i have to use my modified choke to shoot the BBB steel.. it also says to use open chokes for bigger shot like buckshot..


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

i going to try the #4 i got almost a case of it, we've had yotes come out right below us about 40 feet away from the bluffs we hunt, had one come in less than that


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

give it a try and let me knwo how dead they are :lol:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

bamajeepjunkie said:


> i going to try the #4 i got almost a case of it, we've had yotes come out right below us about 40 feet away from the bluffs we hunt, had one come in less than that


are you talking #4 turkey shot right?? I believe # 4 steel won't do the job!!


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

i got a few cases of #5 turkey, but i don't think they'll do ,but i got almost a case of #4 lead in 3" mag 20 gauge i'm going to try, they should knock em down at close range i hope


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, I'm new to owning a shotgun and have only shot slugs with it so bear with me. What are you guys talking about with patterning? I know what the 00 and #4 buckshot and everything are, but I have no idea what you guys are talking about with the patterning. Could someone fill me in on this?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Patterning just means to go out and shoo your gun at a target and see where the majority of your pellets hit. If they are high adjust your sights to make it lower. If you shoot low, adjust to shoot higher. If your pellets are too spread out then you might need a new choke, etc. Its just a way of saying "sight-in" your shotgun. Just go see how it shoots and where your pellets hit.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

